# Looking for property to rent with stables/grazing for horses in the Spanish Pyrenees.



## Future (Oct 14, 2010)

We are looking to move to Spain with 5 person. and 2 horses, 3 dog, 1 cat, and to rent a house with grazing land barn/stables. Could anyone suggest web site or somewhere I could start looking for such a property to rent. I am looking for somewhere in the location pyrenäen of Spain or near .....

Thank you. 
Erwin


----------

